# Bus accident in Fishponds



## Geri (Oct 24, 2011)

Some good pictures in this Mirror article about this morning's accident:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...ff-by-tree-in-freak-accident-115875-23511414/

I'll be interested to know the outcome of their investigation, as I am finding it hard to fathom how a collision with an overhanging branch (or branches) at a relatively low speed can take the roof of a bus off.

Having said that this is a service I use quite often on the way home from work and I swear some of the buses on that route have been in constant service since the 1960s.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 24, 2011)

I wondered what was going on-the UWE bus had to take a detour this morning!


----------



## boohoo (Oct 24, 2011)

This type of things has happened in London before - none of the links below are the one I was thinking of.

http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/standard/article-23664387-tree-rips-roof-off-london-bus.do

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/ten-hurt-after-tree-tears-roof-off-bus-609826.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4310434.stm


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2011)

i like sitting at the front of the top deck and always shit myself when the tree hits a branch unexpectedly. it's got the potential to be a pretty gruesome accident.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2011)

I do too, it's my way of living dangerously.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 24, 2011)

There seems to be a number of people still sitting on the top deck in the first picture.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There seems to be a number of people still sitting on the top deck in the first picture.


Some safety types there too. What is going on?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There seems to be a number of people still sitting on the top deck in the first picture.



Yes, they were treated by paramedics whilst still on the bus for some reason.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 24, 2011)

I liked some wag's comment that 'the IRA planted it'.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2011)

Trees are not the gentle hippy things they make out they are. My friend's auntie got killed by a tree in Germany, it fell on her as she walked past.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank god Bristol City Council cuts down far more trees than it plants, that's all I can say.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

Geri said:


> Some good pictures in this Mirror article about this morning's accident:
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-st...ff-by-tree-in-freak-accident-115875-23511414/
> 
> ...


A 60s bus would have taken it better, that looks like a V-reg, bag of plastic shite.


----------

